# If you are from Southern NY or CT please join our face book group



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/877602102353155/


----------



## HcTruckRepairNY (Jan 5, 2016)

Group is closed to members only, how can you join?


----------



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

@ Hc I would try hitting the green button that says join group, just kidding there is a green join button under the banner picture.


----------

